# PCOS - do i have pcos?



## horsegirl (Jul 4, 2004)

hi im new here, 

im 21 and here are my symptoms:

sudden weight gain of 2 stone, mostly on the stomach
unwanted hair
painful periods
excessive thirst
foot pain
slight pain in one side sometimes
extreme tiredness, sometimes feeling faint
high blood pressure 165/99

i am on the mini pill cerazette and my periods are irregular on this i had a period for two months none stop! mostly i have none. i saw a doctor at the contraception clinic and she said it was because im too fat.(?) am seeing my own doctor on wednesday, how likely is it i have pcos? i do lots of excercise and dont eat loads or anything, will she say im just fat too?! what tests could the doctor do to find out? thanks, 
p.s i had my blood sugar tested and it was normal.
Nic


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi, 

I have PCOS & my main symptom was the lack of periods although while on the pill they were regular.

I don't think that all the symptoms you've got would be PCOS related. The excess hair, problem periods & possible weight gain sound about right, but not usre about the rest.
My Dr sent me to the hospital for a ultrasound as the ovaries will be enlarged & have cysts on them & also did blood tests to look for higher levels of testosterone (I think)

If you haven't already, take a look on the PCOS thread on here and you may be able to get more ideas of the symptoms etc from there.

Good Luck!

Siobhan x


----------

